

Asange (WikiLeaks founder): Facebook a Spy Machine - sabid
http://www.connectepedia.com/apps/blog/show/6970808-wikileaks-view-on-fb

======
Stuk
Posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2505763>

